# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada en Madrid. Puente

## Rafa505

Fecha: Sábado 3 de Noviembre.
Lugar: Laberinto. 
Hora: 17:00 en adelante.

Para los afortunados que no se vayan de puente, a ver si organizamos algo, los que piensen venir que propongan fechas y horas.  :Wink:  

Un saludo  :Smile1:

----------


## mariio

me apunto,el dia me da igual

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo estaré intentando superar el riguroso frío burgalés a base de morcillas sin igual y de unas pataticas mixtas de San Pablo que están de muerte  :D.

 (Volveré con las manos como muñones, de tanto sabañón   :evil: )

----------


## mariio

> Yo estaré intentando superar el riguroso frío burgalés a base de morcillas sin igual y de unas pataticas mixtas de San Pablo que están de muerte  :D.
> 
>  (Volveré con las manos como muñones, de tanto sabañón   :evil: )


pero...¿te apuntas o no?

----------


## eidanyoson

:shock:  :shock:  ¿La quedada es en Burgos?  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## mariio

> :shock:  :shock:  ¿La quedada es en Burgos?  :shock:  :shock:


 no

----------


## Rafa505

Por este camino no se hace ni en Burgos ni aquí.

----------


## Ayy

yo toy disponible... tengo una posible funcion el viernes por la noche... y otra el domingo por la mañana-tarde    asi que si no coincide, podria pasarme

----------


## Ella

yo podria el sabado...pero tambien quiero que vaya dow  :Lol:

----------


## Felipe

También podría el sábado, pero todo depende de las ganas que tenga mi hijo de ir a ver un España- República Checa de Rugby que se juega el sábado a las 16 horas.

----------


## Rafa505

> También podría el sábado, pero todo depende de las ganas que tenga mi hijo de ir a ver un España- República Checa de Rugby que se juega el sábado a las 16 horas.


¿Tu hijo juega al rugby?. Me imagino que si quedamos a las 18:00 hay tiempo de llegar.

Parece que de momento nos va mejor el sábado.
Ah, yo también quiero que venga Dow (y que me traiga lo que hablamos y me debe desde hace mil +o- :roll :Smile1: .

----------


## ign

A lo mejor digo esto muy pronto, pero puede que el sábado vaya con un amiguete a Madrid a ver actuar a Alberto de Figueiredo.

Ya os digo que no es seguro y no sé del tiempo del que dispondremos por allí   :Wink:  .

A ver si hay suerte y os conozco a alguno   :Lol:  .

----------


## Ella

> A lo mejor digo esto muy pronto, pero puede que el sábado vaya con un amiguete a Madrid a ver actuar a Alberto de Figueiredo.
> 
> Ya os digo que no es seguro y no sé del tiempo del que dispondremos por allí   .
> 
> A ver si hay suerte y os conozco a alguno   .


pues lo ideal seria que quedemos contigo antes de que entres en el teatro
yo tambien quiero conocerte....por fin podremos meternos mano!!!
dow, dejame lo de ammar..  :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Fecha puesta, arriba.

----------


## Felipe

> ¿Tu hijo juega al rugby?. Me imagino que si quedamos a las 18:00 hay tiempo de llegar.


Pues sí, juega al rugby. El año pasado era talona y este año juega de pilier.

A las 18 no creo que llegue, el partido es en Paraninfo Sur, tendré que volver a mi casa y luego ir para allí. Supongo que antes de las 19h será imposible.

PD. He editado porque me ha traicionado el subconsciente cuando he puesto la posición en la que jugaba mi hijo.

----------


## ign

> pues lo ideal seria que quedemos contigo antes de que entres en el teatro
> yo tambien quiero conocerte....por fin podremos meternos mano!!!


No sé muy bien por qué, pero ahora tengo más ganas de ir   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

A ver qué pasa con mi amiguete, que ayer aún no lo tenía claro  :evil: .

----------


## Ayy

este foro afecta a la salud mental de la gente.... estais pidiendo que vaya dow... si que estamos mal...
 :shock:  :shock: 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

entonces que hacemos?? el sabado?? yo como se que luego no ira Clau... que me hace salir antes del partido para ir a la quedada... y ni habia pasado por ahi...
 :(  :(

----------


## Dow

Ayy está celoso porque nadie le hace ni puñetero caso.

yo curro el sábado (maldición) pero el sábado que viene celebro mi cumple  e invito a Clau, y ya está. jajaja

----------


## Dow

por cierto, Rafa, a tí qué te debo?

----------


## Ella

> entonces que hacemos?? el sabado?? yo como se que luego no ira Clau... que me hace salir antes del partido para ir a la quedada... y ni habia pasado por ahi...
>  :(  :(


yo si voy!!! esta todo friamente calculado :D

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Iniciado por Ayy
> 
> 
> entonces que hacemos?? el sabado?? yo como se que luego no ira Clau... que me hace salir antes del partido para ir a la quedada... y ni habia pasado por ahi...
>  :(  :(
> 
> 
> yo si voy!!! esta todo friamente calculado :D


Te parecerá bonito! Por una vez que no voy a la quedada, y vas tú...  :evil:

----------


## Rafa505

> por cierto, Rafa, a tí qué te debo?


Nada, pero teníamos un trapicheo por ahí de palitas pendiente.

----------


## ign

Parece ser que sí vamos a ver a Figueiredo, su función es a las 5 y supongo que durará hasta las 6 y media o así.

Como no tengo el número de ninguno de vosotros, os dejo mi número de teléfono por si quereis enviarme un mensaje indicando donde estais sobre las 7:

*** *** ***

¡A ver si nos vemos!   :Wink:

----------


## Felipe

También llegaré sobre las 7. No os vayais del Laberinto.

----------


## mariio

al final si voy

----------


## Ella

vale, pues yo llevare un amigo que tambien es mago
a las 5 todos en el metro (salida plaza):
mario, raya, ayy, mi amigo y yo
iremos a laberinto, que esta en la calle san mateo, en frente de la tienda de magia
alli os esperamos al resto (que sabeis llegar)
ignn, tu me llamas al movil cuando llegues y nos esperas en el metro que te vamos a buscar (no sea que te pierdas,jijijiji, o te violeteen).
vente guapo  :Smile1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Parece ser que sí vamos a ver a Figueiredo, su función es a las 5 y supongo que durará hasta las 6 y media o así.
> 
> Como no tengo el número de ninguno de vosotros, os dejo mi número de teléfono por si quereis enviarme un mensaje indicando donde estais sobre las 7:
> 
> *********
> 
> ¡A ver si nos vemos!


A ti también te odio  :evil:  Solo se te ocurre venir cuando yo no estoy  :evil:

----------


## mariio

fallo técnico,tenia curso con mad martin

----------


## Rafa505

Claudia, ¿hay vídeos?.

----------


## Blakito

¿Y fotos? :P

----------


## Rafa505

Fotos sí, te lo digo yo ya.

----------


## juanvivo

Como fue todo?? Esperamos noticias!  :Wink1:

----------


## Felipe

> Como fue todo?? Esperamos noticias!


Fue acoj..ante. Lo pasamos tan bien que se me hizo muy corto. :D

----------


## Desmond

Me habría encantado ir    :( 

pero tenia concierto y además, soy un noob.

----------


## Ayy

juer, yo al no tener internet, que estoy hasta los cojines del internet de orange, no pude ver a que hora quedabamos...
asi que me quede sin ir 

pero bueno, ya disfrutareis de mi compañia en otro momento.. no os preocupeis  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

estuvo bien
1º estuvo ignacio (traia un amigo mago) con dow que habia traido 4 amigas y un tio pelos
luego llegamos rafa, otro mago (javi) y yo
despues a las 7 llegaron los salamanqueños y felipe
hubo globoflexia y to!!

aparte lleve escote   :Lol:

----------


## Rafa505

Y el amigo de Clau le tiraba los trastos, era guay.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ign

¡Por fin conocí a Dow, Rafa, Felipe, Ella...!

Una lástima que tuviéramos tan poco tiempo para estar en el laberinto (cosas de los autobuses). Al final, ni nos perdimos, ni nos violaron (¡Mecachis!).

Otro día tenemos que juntarnos con más tranqulidad, que con los nervios y las prisas no era capaz ni de encontrar los 4 ases   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .
¡Ah! Y a ser posible en Cuenca, que no hay que coger metro y hay muchos más bares por metro cuadrado   :Wink:  .

P.D. La actuación de Figueiredo fue, en una sóla palabra, acojonante.

----------


## Ella

> Y el amigo de Clau le tiraba los trastos, era guay.


y dow se puso atras mio de pie (yo senatada) para que con la excusa de despeinarme poder ver mis pechos por el escote   :Lol:

----------


## Dow

> y dow se puso atras mio de pie (yo senatada) para que con la excusa de despeinarme poder ver mis pechos por el escote




lo intenté, pero eso no era escote...

faena que me tuve que ir cuando llegó Felipe (tenía que ir a currar) y bueno, como estuve por madrid desde "temprano", quedé con Ign antes del espectáculo de Alberto, muahaha

----------


## ign

Lo dicho, otro día voy con más tiempo y se lía por los madriles...

¡Muahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

----------


## Felipe

¿Escote?

¡Ah! ¡Es verdad! Las cocacolas se pagaron a escote.

----------


## Ayy

anda que.... pa una vez que vamos en plan bien... con mujeres por lo que veo... y no puedo ir.... 
pero bueno... problemas del internet, y del olvido.... y ademas tenia un bolo y despues un cumpleaños de un amigo...
lo siento pro vosotros...
otro dia podreis disfrutar de mi.. 
jejeje


dow..... el sabado que viene.... una quedadita??

----------


## Dow

el sábado que viene celebro mi cumple...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> el sábado que viene celebro mi cumple...


A lo mejor te preparo una sorpresilla  :P

----------


## Dow

:-o

----------


## Ayy

> el sábado que viene celebro mi cumple...


por eso lo decia...

----------


## Benji_

Cagontó y yo en mi tierra.

Bueno, la proxima no me la pierdo  :Smile1:  A ver esas fotos!  :Wink1: 

Un saludo

----------


## juanvivo

foootooos!!!!, foootooos!!!!, footooos!!!

----------

